# Sie riefen dazu auf



## Xiti

Was bedeutet dieser Verb hier?

z.B. "Sie sagten in Aachen, dass Spanien das Sehnen Mittel-und Osteuropas, zu Europa zu gehören, sehr gut verstehe, aus eigener Erfahrung. Sie riefen dazu auf, 'alle Befangenheit gegenüber einer Vertiefung und Erweiterung der Europäischen Union zu bannen'". Eigentlich verstehe ich nicht den Satz, der in rot ist
Hilfe bitte!!
Danke schön


----------



## starrynightrhone

Mir geht es genau umgekehrt Xiti, ich verstehe den zweiten Satz, aber den ersten absolut nicht. Woher kommen diese Sätze? Sie hören sich nicht sehr deutsch an...

Ich kann das leider nicht für dich übersetzen, aber Aurin und Heidita helfen dir sicher bald


----------



## uguban

Xiti said:


> Was bedeutet dieser Verb hier?
> 
> z.B. "Sie sagten in Aachen, dass Spanien das Sehnen Mittel-und Osteuropas, zu Europa zu gehören, sehr gut verstehe, aus eigener Erfahrung. Sie riefen dazu auf, 'alle Befangenheit gegenüber einer Vertiefung und Erweiterung der Europäischen Union zu bannen'". Eigentlich verstehe ich nicht den Satz, der in rot ist
> Hilfe bitte!!
> Danke schön


 

Apelaron a que se dejara de lado todo escepticismo frente a la profundización y ampliación de la UE.

No sé si el español está correcto. ¿Lo entiendes así?


----------



## heidita

uguban said:


> Apelaron a que se dejara de lado todo escepticismo frente a la profundización y ampliación de la UE.
> 
> No sé si el español está correcto. ¿Lo entiendes así?


 
Correcto no es la palabra, ugu. ¡Es perfecto!


----------



## uguban

heidita said:


> Correcto no es la palabra, ugu. ¡Es perfecto!


 
Si es así, me alegro.


----------



## muycuriosa

starrynightrhone said:


> Mir geht es genau umgekehrt Xiti, ich verstehe den zweiten Satz, aber den ersten absolut nicht. Woher kommen diese Sätze? Sie hören sich nicht sehr deutsch an...


 
Hallo Starrynightrhone,

dass dir der erste Satz ein bisschen seltsam vorkommt (mir geht es ebenso), liegt wohl an dem Wort 'das Sehnen'. Ersetzt man es durch 'die Sehnsucht', finde ich, wird der Sinn klar. Und stellt man 'aus eigener Erfahrung' vor 'sehr gut verstehe', klingt er für mich noch besser.

Ob dieser Satz vielleicht aus der schriftlichen Fixierung der ad-hoc-Übersetzung eines Dolmetschers stammt? Das würde eine gewisse Holprigkeit erklären.

P.S. Ich bin auch beeindruckt von deiner Übersetzung, uguban!


----------



## starrynightrhone

Muchas gracias muycuriosa, ahora lo entiendo también! Con "die Sehnsucht" de repente tiene sentido


----------

